# Okay Florida is it that bad



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Fox news is reporting communities with golf courses are having difficulties keeping the course open. is it that bad?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Why are thy having difficulties up keep? running cost? weather?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What I thought I heard was there just wasn't enough golfers, so the income wasn't there.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh ok thats never a good thing for the sport.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe it's time to get a good deal and live on a golf course... ??? 

I think the problem is nothing but the global economy, complicated by the fact that FLorida is being so overbuilt, so fast that it's very competitive. Places aren't turning over their sales as fast as loans are coming due.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Just as an additional comment to this old thread:

We just had our spring golf course staff meeting today and revenue was one of the items covered. Last year was the worst year for paid player hours in the memory of anyone currently working here, (at least 20 years) yet the course still netted an $800,000 profit after expenses. Despite the downturn we were still the busiest course in Colorado for the 2nd straight year.

I think that running a golf course is a balancing act between charging so much that people won't pay the price, and charging so little that the staff can't afford to keep the course in good shape. Our facility seems to have managed to find that happy medium. We get occasional complaints that the fees are too high ($39 for a non-resident to walk 18), yet the tee sheet is almost always full.

For those who don't want to pay the price, there are cheaper courses around, but cutting corners means a reduction in the quality of the golfing experience too. You get what you pay for within certain limitations.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Rick I've played three courses in Colorado two in Windsor average price with a cart $75.00 Steamboat Springs A 9 holer walking $38.00 Seattle 18 holes and a cart $45.00 Union City, Oregon 18 and a cart $30.00 here in Utah $30 to $40 on County and city courses, for 18 and a cart. Should you decided to play here on your way to your brothers I'll try to get us a time at a great course on the Air base you would think it inexpensive for us retired military its not $30 same as the county.

Don't expect me to shoot in the 80's or lower either


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

My brother lives in Vegas, and they shut down a few courses there due to the poor economy. All higher end tracts. He marshals/starter at a course that is basically over crowded just about every day of the week. I have been there golfing with him, and it has been crowded just about every time. They expect to net about $1.3 million this year. Not what I would call a high quality course, but is very playable. Green fees are on the low side at $22.50 to ride or walk, and $9.50 for senior walkers.


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I think that would be pity for the Florida golf courses. I just hope my favorite San Diego golf courses wouldn't have the same problem.


----------

